# where is the best place to meet older women to date?



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this gyms? charities?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Meetup... where I met my husband. He told me that the day a friend turned him on to meetup, he cancelled of his OLD accounts.

Let's try not to polarize the world. Follow your personal interests and hopefully you will meet the kind of people you would like to meet.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Personal said:


> McDonald's, eldercare facilities, ACE units etc.


nice passive-aggressiveness....lol..:smthumbup:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Personal said:


> McDonald's, eldercare facilities, ACE units etc.


One fine day, young lady, you will be Old, too ..... or dead..... whichever comes first......


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Personal said:


> Not at all, my advice is highly practical. That said, as it turns out in this instance that advice was unfortunately misplaced.
> 
> Having just discovered you are English and not living in the United States. I encourage you to take up pilates, tai chi, nordic walking and dancing amongst other things as recommended by the NHS. Perhaps the Elderly Accommodation Counsel might also be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> Good Luck.


OK..lolol... so i'm not allowed to post here. when it's germane to the sub-forum heading, and I should "know better". look, I don't care if it offends you, I don't need to care, since....well it's human. 

So when i'm dating older women, i'll sit back and laugh about how some stranger on a website tried to "correct" me based on his or her need to "control" a stranger. Most likely based on some rationalisation of innate human behaviour, when I am a human and many persons I know well don't do this, and they are humans also...


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

assisted living centers, retirement communities, dialysis clinics


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

"older" than whom?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

What did you expect OP? You left yourself wide open to the responses you got! 

Define "older." Or at least tell us how old you are!


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> What did you expect OP? You left yourself wide open to the responses you got!
> 
> Define "older." Or at least tell us how old you are!




Nice instruction.

I am 33..and older as in 40 to 50.

But i suspect you and her only posted to try and instruct me hos to be kind and "act normally"..lol.. whatever..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Personal said:


> Here's a song you might enjoy Help The Aged by Pulp 1997


ok but i post here ss i please, regardless of whether you lime it or not...lol::smthumbup:


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Nursing homes.

But be prepared to do all the driving.

Edited to add

Damn a few people already beat me to it.

Oh well

Hope you like Bingo


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Nursing homes.
> 
> But be prepared to do all the driving.
> 
> ...



Ok..i get it now lololol.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You could also try hospitals.

Just think of how much ground you can cover just by walking down the halls.

Its sort of like going trick or treating in an apartment complex.

A real time saver.

One place NOT to consider meeting older women- speed dating


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Ski Resorts. Sailing clubs. A lot of less-young people still enjoy adventure and physical exercise, but not quite to the level of extreme sports. Most people have access to more money as they get older, so there are a higher percentage of older people in activities that require money.

I am in this er.."older" age group (50s) with similar age friends. We travel, ski, run half-marathons, climb mountains, fly airplanes, sail, scuba-dive, etc.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Arnold Palmer retirement communities?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Personal said:


> McDonald's, eldercare facilities, ACE units etc.


Add bingo halls.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mortuaries


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of the employees in the recommended institutions may fit your criteria. You could visit your "demented aunt" and chat up the nurses.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok..so im bad for asking a simple question. I have it now.....you gang up on ,e, based on some psychic readingmof me lollol..ok.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

www.MenSeekingSugahMommas.com

www.cougars.com


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

homerjay said:


> Ok..so im bad for asking a simple question. I have it now.....you gang up on ,e, based on some psychic readingmof me lollol..ok.


I always picture psychics as being a little on the matronly side, so you may be onto something.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I always picture psychics as being a little on the matronly side, so you may be onto something.


No its what you do, but meh. Not my problem.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

homerjay said:


> No its what you do, but meh. Not my problem.


I've said too much and upset you. Dang it.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I've said too much and upset you. Dang it.




Too much of what? hmmmm Ok..


----------

